# Poly alloy pex fittings.



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone use the plastic pex fittings instead of the brass. Are they any good?

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

We use them when we install RO systems in the stores we work in for produce misting systems and produce fruit and vegetable cleaning systems. The fittings seem to work as well as the brass.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Radium said:


> Does anyone use the plastic pex fittings instead of the brass. Are they any good?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


Excepting MIP's, FIP's, direct burial and sweat fittings, Engineered Plastic fittings are all I use.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Unfortunately I have used them! They worked just fine!

I just don't understand why that crap is approved and garden hose is not? Atleast a garden hose would lay nice in the ditch!

I hate the stuff but it works and when bidding a job against another pex hacker you gotta be a pex hacker or turn it down!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Depends. Are we talking crimp or cold expansion? The polymer crimp fittings are VERY restrictive due to the increased wall thickness. The cold expansion fittings have a wider ID, but that are slower to install. Unless there is reason to switch to plastic (like water that is corrosive to brass) I use brass due to it's higher mechanical strength and larger ID.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use them exclusively and with our water I consider it a great product.
I just watch not to install them in a bind. Never had a problem but I watch that.


----------



## snapchain (Apr 4, 2012)

We mostly use the brass crimp fittings. I say mostly because we do use the plastic test plugs regularly. I have used other plastic fittings in the past though, a tee or an elbow here and there. My experience with them, though not extensive, has been positive.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Great. Thanks for the info everyone.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

1,000's of them and not a bad one yet...the rings are another story though.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I use the negeenered plastic wirsbo fitting due to the increase in price of the lead free brass ones so far so. Good.


----------



## Craig (Nov 1, 2010)

I was never too sure about the plastic pex fittings but talking with the wholesalers in my area they say lots of guys are using them and love them... I guess the ol PolyB thing has kept me hesitant, but if the fittings have a proper material make-up maybe they'll be ok...


----------

